# Leon Cupra K04-001



## rd20vturbo (Dec 12, 2003)

*Leon Cupra hybrid K04*

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd drop in here and post up some stuff about my car. I've been building it up over the last year and she's almost done, here's my engine mods and my latest dyno graph:
Hybrid K04 turbo upgrade
3" Milltek downpipe with race CAT into 2.5" system
APR FMIC
NX N-tercooler halo (not used yet)
Samco TIH
AEM CAI
Denso Iridium IK22 plugs
Forge 007PA DV
Neuspeed engine pulleys
Helix catch can
5-point grounding kit
Sun-auto voltage booster/stabiliser








I will be spraying the halo on the dyno later this week, check back for the results! Here's a recent pic of my car:








Lots more newer ones can be found here: http://gallery74234.fotopic.net/c211045.html
Here's my new wheels and Brembo brakes too:









_Modified by rd20vturbo at 11:31 PM 10-3-2004_

_Modified by rd20vturbo at 3:59 PM 10-7-2004_


_Modified by rd20vturbo at 7:10 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

looks very nice...


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra K04-001 (rd20vturbo)*


----------



## rd20vturbo (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra K04-001 (VDubMKIV)*

Here's the dyno using the NX nitrous halo to chill the intercooler:








289BHP and 283lbft ... I am very happy with everything, feels awesome out on the road, especially this time of year with the cold Scottish air.


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04*

congratulations, you've a fantastic Cupra!!!








I have a Cupra but black, here's my car (stock)










_Modified by daniGTI at 1:18 PM 10-16-2004_


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

beautiful cars, i must move somewhere i can buy one


----------



## rd20vturbo (Dec 12, 2003)

Here's my latest dyno run using 102 octane fuel and my NX intercooler nitrous spray (cold, damp day too!) - 293BHP and 296lbft.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (rd20vturbo)*

This is my Leon in Mexico City, before the last mods I gat 230 HP and 270 T.












_Modified by RZ500 at 9:06 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (RZ500)*

Fantastic car!!!








Jump to this url http://www.leon-club.com there are a lot of Leonist in the forum!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (rd20vturbo)*

*rd20vturbo* which is the name of your alloy wheels? I'd like it so much!!!


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (daniGTI)*

Tanks were can I se your car?


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (RZ500)*

here's my Cupra, now is stock (210hp) but from 2005...








http://clio.altervista.org/leon_front_side.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/leon_muso.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/leon_muso_1.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/leon_rear.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/leon_front_pps.jpg

and my little Renault Clio (173hp)
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_muso.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_cockpit.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_inside.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_sparco.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_side.jpg
http://clio.altervista.org/clio16_engine.jpg
have u other photos of your Leon?


----------



## nd4+hp (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (rd20vturbo)*

Hi, I have a Leon Cupra R. 
I would likw to know how good did the ntercooler work for you I have a fmic also on my R. I see by the dyno figures it indeed gave several extra hp. What is your personal impression. Also what about the pulleys. Did they make any good difference are they worth the investment.


----------



## Jedi1 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (nd4+hp)*

I have an R32 Golf and want a set of Leon Cupra R wheels. Do any of you know where I can get a set used? 

Also, do you know if they are 5x100 and what is the offset? I kinda assume they are 5x100 but VW has been known to do wacky things every now and then.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Sean


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (Jedi1)*

you can certainly fit Cupra wheels (18"x8 - 5x100 - 57,1mm) on your Golf, here in Italy many Leon have Golf wheels....you can find it in a Seat dealer the price is 900€ I don't know in USD.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (Jedi1)*

They are 5/100 and you do not have any problem geting it in the Golf, I read that ypu have a R32, so you have the 18" from a R32? yo may find some one in the forums of 7000rpm.com to trade it for you, but the problem in Mexico the Cupra has 17" not 18".


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

Something else, you can get them form a Seat Dealer for 280 dollars each, brand new and 17"


----------



## Jedi1 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

I'm looking for the 18's. I saw a Cupra over Christmas in the UK with 18's. They were the split 5 spoke design. 
Sean


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (Jedi1)*

The problem in Mexico, they do not sell the 18".


----------



## CIAOR32 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

What kind of front brakes on Mexican Cupra R (brembo/audi TT/other) ?? Thank you


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04*

I know that new Cupra R 225hp has 18" wheels with Brembo brake


----------



## CIAOR32 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (daniGTI)*

I think the mexican spec cupra R is different??? Not really sure. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (CIAOR32)*

The Cupra, Audi TT , 180 and 225, Audi S3, Leon FR, come with the same brakes, the big ones from VW but not the brembos, 31.5 cm front and 20 something at the back ventilated in Mexico.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

Hopefully in about a month ... i should have my Leon too
i have to fly to Mexico City and pick it up


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Let me know and we can have some beers at 7000rpm Club to celebrate and you can meet a lot of guy from 7000rpm.com


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

oye eres Edgar ?


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Sip y tu?
Saludos


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

Marco creo que un cuate te conoce ... le comente de tu leon y me dijo que simon. Que te preguntara si eras Edgar.
Pues yo te aviso cuando ande por alla. Por cierto una vez me trate de registrar en 7000 y nunca pude








Saludos.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Dame tu nick y checamos la bronca, algunos no responden al mail que manda el servidor para verificar el mismo y no te deja entrar si no se responde, avisame y lo arreglamos, y quien es tu cuate?.
Saludos


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Donde vives?


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (rd20vturbo)*

Cool. I saw one of these car this in Miami; it was red with Euro plates on the car. That was a sweet ride!!! To bad we can not get that here.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

En California
mi cuate es Mario


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Que mario?
Saludos


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

Mario del .: R


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

por que la cara ???
del .: RVAG


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Por que fue cara de que no entendi de quien, por eso los sognos de interrogacion, es MAC, Saludamelo al buen Mario asi ya se de quien.
Saludos


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

simon es el Mac
oye por que no vienes a nuestro track day ... seria un gusto conocerte y sirve que presumes tu carro en la pista.
va a ser en Queretaro creo que el 26 de feb
saludos


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Seria posible, si mario no tiene inconveniente no veo por que no.
Saludos
Seria super ya seria un mes de pora pista, el pasado sabado fue el del Club 7000rpm en Tula, este tengo en Pegaso, el 5 de febrero en Tula de nuevo y este otro super, lo siento por mis llanta que son nuevas







pero todo sera por los fierros.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

No creo que tenga inconveniente
somos buenos amigos ... quieres que lo platique con el ?
Saludos.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

Claro, por mi encantado.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (RZ500)*

Ya estas
saludos


----------



## Pancake8 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey guys, or Ronald i was wondering where did you get this K04 set up at cause that is mainly what i want but dont know where to get the stuff, beautiful car BTW props on what it became.... if you could please help me set up a kit or tell me where to get the stuff i would appriciate it! Thanks!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Pancake8)*

Edgar
ya hable con Mac
dice que eres bienvenido
no hay pex


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Grcaias, cuando es? y cuanto? es en Queretaro verdad?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RZ500)*

El costo creo que es de 300 pesos
incluye pista y arrancones.
es el sabado 26 de febrero
espero verte por alla.
Saludos.
Marco.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Gracias, voy a hacer lo posible de darme la vuelta, saludos y gracias.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RZ500)*

Oye trate de entrar a 7000 y no me dejo
me trate de registrar de nuevo y me aparece esto ...
El nombre de usuario ya está en uso. Si tu eres eurotuned ....


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Tu nick es eurotuned?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

sip


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

oye ya supiste que onda con mi nick ???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Leon Cupra hybrid K04 (marcopolo)*

que paso
donde andas ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rd20vturbo (Dec 12, 2003)

Latest pics froma recent track day and my engine bay as it looks today:


----------



## rd20vturbo (Dec 12, 2003)

You can find out everything you need to know about my car on my website, here: http://www.20v-turbo.co.uk


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (rd20vturbo)*

Just Beutifull, congratulations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RZ500)*

Guey ke pedo ?
sigo sin poder entrar a 7000 me vas a poder ayudar o no ?


----------

